# New from Jacksonville, Florida



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to At! Enjoy the Site!:beer:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

jsnole.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome to archery talk, what part of Jacksonville are you in? I'm near nas and have a small shop. Let me know if I can help you.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Welcome to archery talk, what part of Jacksonville are you in? I'm near nas and have a small shop. Let me know if I can help you.


And this is why AT is so awesome. Love seeing stuff like this. Props to WDMJR3DBOWGUY!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## jsnole (Dec 19, 2011)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Welcome to archery talk, what part of Jacksonville are you in? I'm near nas and have a small shop. Let me know if I can help you.


I work at NAS! LOL I live on the southside, might need some help getting all setup.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

jsnole said:


> I work at NAS! LOL I live on the southside, might need some help getting all setup.


Let me know, shoot me a pm.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## jsnole (Dec 19, 2011)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Let me know, shoot me a pm.


Will do! Thanks for the offer.


----------

